# Great White Shark (44 days Flowering)



## OGKush00 (Dec 3, 2009)

400 Watt HPS, 5 GWS from Nirvanas Seedboutique. Site says 55 days harvest time, and I think they look just ab out right on schedule. Here are a few pics, any opinions would be much appreciated.


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks pretty delicious to me


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 5, 2009)

Shit looks good man, Snap some shoots without the lights next time. I'd like to see the colors on that.


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 5, 2009)

Here ya go kronic.

this GWS is just about done, the bottom nuggies look delicious


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 5, 2009)

dbo how'd you get those pics to come up in the post like that?


----------



## delaner59 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ya man they look good, just think you are only about 12 days from toking up on those nuggies. Looks good, keep your eyes on the trichs and make sure the majority are amber when you cut it down. Another way to tell is the hairs are turning darker and more wavy. Good work happy growing


----------



## guitarabuser (Dec 5, 2009)

GWS is an impressive strain. I tooks some lower nugs at seven weeks and one tiny bowl had me stumbling around bumbing into things. Mine are only a little ahead of yours. Pungent aren't they?


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 5, 2009)

the smell is quite amazing that's for sure. I really want to clip a lower nug but i also want to be patient for harvest time


----------



## guitarabuser (Dec 5, 2009)

OGKush00 said:


> the smell is quite amazing that's for sure. I really want to clip a lower nug but i also want to be patient for harvest time


 I understand. This time I'm taking a sample each of the last two weeks to see the difference in how the high develops. If I feel it getting stonier I plan take it a little earlier and if it stays clear I let it go a bit longer. I have 8 GWS that are 1 week behind that I'm planning to let go an extra week, but if it looks like I'm going to end up with Great White Couchlock, I want to take them at 8 wweks as well.


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 5, 2009)

lol, yea i am hoping for a very active high, but whatever words, the CBD is 1.4% and the CBN is .08% so it shouuuld be pretty uppity


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice pics. that shit looks soooooo goood bro. Im jealous. I cant wait for 2010 when I get my GWS going.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 6, 2009)

Im a rhino and widow fan, and they are very close to the thc cbd cbn counts. From my experience these strains are knock downs or couch lock. I wouldnt count on them for an up high, especially with any amber trics.


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 6, 2009)

plan on harvesting at different stages for different highs, but all in all i am excited to see these girls finish. Definitely growing this strain again, but next time i'm vegging for at least 3 months, going to let her get BIG


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 6, 2009)

siiick dude, I'm startin some permafrost under a 400watt, and it'll be my first time doing the whole flower cycle with a 400w, and not CFLs. what kind of nutes did you use if you dont mind??


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 6, 2009)

sorry one more question, you mentioned your CBD and CBN levels, how do you figure those out? trich color?


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 6, 2009)

I used Fox Farm nutes on no particular schedule, fed them as needed. the cbd and cbn %'s are listed on my seedbanks site.


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is one of the other GWS, love the smell!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 10, 2009)

id harvest one soon if your looking for an uppier high, keep it seperate from whatever else u harvest later

actually id harvest the one u posted pics of, u can tell its got a lot of cloudy trichs already turning amber in the next few days


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 10, 2009)

sir you are 100% correct. waiting on my scope to check out those trichs, should be here by today or tommorow. Also leaving town till sunday, figuring on harvesting one before i go, and the rest when i get back.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 10, 2009)

good to know i can eyeball a harvest time lol thx man
how are the other 2? at the same point?

and dammmmnnnnn man u HAVE to let me know how that smokes, ive heard mixed reviews about nirvana, sometimes varying from strain to strain
looking for something reeeeally potent so i hope when u smoke it u can safely tell me its a potent weed and smells good  peace bro


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 10, 2009)

just got my scope today, checked out the two most done GWS and I saw 99% Milky 1% amber. I may pull one a tad e4arly for myself but the other ones are going for another week POSSIBLY longer depending on those trics. 

As far as Nirvana goes, I ordered some Aurora Indica that seemed to not germ as well as the GWS did, although the GWS was fem and the AI was reg.

The GWS seems to have a very nice Pheno, will be definitely ordering these again in the near future, clipped a samble bud 5 days ago, let it dry, smoked it today and I was fairly impressed with the smoke report considering the plant not being completely finished and it hadn't been cured.


----------



## guitarabuser (Dec 14, 2009)

FYI, I pulled half my GWS with the trychs mostly cloudy and the high is magnificent. VERY strong and clear, just an edge of stoniness that dissipates and leaves you squinty-eyed and smiling for no apparent reason. Non-debilitating, you actually WANT to do stuff after smoking! I'll let you know how the rest turn out in another week.


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 14, 2009)

yea my trics are still all almost cloudy, going to stick it out a few more days, here is a pic, any pics of your harvest?


----------



## Jobo (Dec 15, 2009)

wow, looks good for a f2 or later


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shits looking good KUSH.


----------



## theconstantgardener (Dec 15, 2009)

dude i see two phenotypes there they will both have different highs and tastes one looks more sativa than the other that one should be a lil less couch lock nice crop make sure u cure those girls right looking great


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 15, 2009)

nice man any amber heads yet??? 
u got a piuc of all 3 ladies together?


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 15, 2009)

There is 5 GWS ladies, Ill take pix of all of them together hanging to dry, Dont really feel like pulling them out of the room to get good pictures of them. 

Thanks for all the comments guys, will give an update in a few days.


----------



## baked188 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking very nice! I've got 2 GWS seedlings 1 week old. What PH did you give them Kush? Cheers.


----------



## jakethetank (Dec 16, 2009)

Is that white stuff in the last pic powder mildew?


----------



## jonnyquest (Dec 16, 2009)

jakethetank said:


> Is that white stuff in the last pic powder mildew?


i cant see any mildew in any of his pics


----------



## The Potologist (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG Fuck me to tears those are some sexy ladies. By far my favorite strain. Love great white shark. I get mine from Greenhouse Seeds. I just adore the high from GWS. A++++ Congrats!


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 16, 2009)

baked188 said:


> Looking very nice! I've got 2 GWS seedlings 1 week old. What PH did you give them Kush? Cheers.


PH stayed around 6.5, thanks for all the great comments fellas. 

No that is not powdery mildew, that is the sweet juices of my ladies squirting all over themselves begging me to smoke them! 

Will have pix as promised soon


----------



## OGKush00 (Dec 25, 2009)

As promised!!

Christmas nuggies.


----------



## biggun (Dec 25, 2009)

I was touching myself while looking at your nug porn.. Damn I need a tissue.... Nice job


----------



## brick20 (Dec 25, 2009)

wow gws looks danky


----------



## don2009 (Dec 25, 2009)

need tissue too


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 26, 2009)

dammmmmnnn props dude looks dank


----------



## Ace Smoking (Dec 26, 2009)

wtf, the plant leaves look wet.. Do you mist your flowering plants 44 days into 12/12 ??


----------



## OGKush00 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ace Smoking said:


> wtf, the plant leaves look wet.. Do you mist your flowering plants 44 days into 12/12 ??


Indeed.


----------



## OGKush00 (Jan 6, 2010)

week into curing, these are my taste testers.. smell is astronomical... taste is improving everyday. Ordered some more GWS seeds cause I was so impressed with this strain. A+++


----------



## andya12420 (Jan 7, 2010)

keep it up!


----------



## 123petey999 (Feb 18, 2010)

OGKush00 said:


> week into curing, these are my taste testers.. smell is astronomical... taste is improving everyday. Ordered some more GWS seeds cause I was so impressed with this strain. A+++


how long did you veg ur great white shark for bro thanks


----------



## OGKush00 (Feb 18, 2010)

only for like 2 weeks, i accidentally left them in my flower room since i wanted them to sit under the hps for a few hours and I just left them in flower. It took them about 2 weeks or so to show sex, but that was clearly due to the fact that the plants had not matured before i put them into flowering. I have another GWS started and she is about 3 weeks into vege, getting ready to top her, than 2 weeks later put her in flower. I usually flower after about 12 in. of vege growth. Depending on how big I want the plant to get.


----------



## Ace Smoking (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks great bro. I truthfully would have waited another 1-2 weeks on them. It might be more of a sedative medicine after that, but those last weeks of bud growth just add on sooo much more weight.


----------



## 123petey999 (Feb 19, 2010)

OGKush00 said:


> only for like 2 weeks, i accidentally left them in my flower room since i wanted them to sit under the hps for a few hours and I just left them in flower. It took them about 2 weeks or so to show sex, but that was clearly due to the fact that the plants had not matured before i put them into flowering. I have another GWS started and she is about 3 weeks into vege, getting ready to top her, than 2 weeks later put her in flower. I usually flower after about 12 in. of vege growth. Depending on how big I want the plant to get.


want bad then for 2weeks veg then bro im growin 8 in autopots in a 1.2m x 2m x 2m grow tent under 600w hps how long do u recon i should veg as i want as much yield as pos and wen should i start nutes thanks


----------



## OGKush00 (Feb 19, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> want bad then for 2weeks veg then bro im growin 8 in autopots in a 1.2m x 2m x 2m grow tent under 600w hps how long do u recon i should veg as i want as much yield as pos and wen should i start nutes thanks


It depends on your grow style, if you are LST and what not, and how much space you have left in your tent. GWS is a Great yield... I usually wait until they are about 3 weeks or so before i introduce 1/4 the recommended nutes. 



Ace Smoking said:


> Looks great bro. I truthfully would have waited another 1-2 weeks on them. It might be more of a sedative medicine after that, but those last weeks of bud growth just add on sooo much more weight.


This is a 55 day or so flowering strain. I let it go for an extra week and a half so it would get that extra weight and that very unqiue taste that develops after an extra week of flowering time.


----------



## 123petey999 (Feb 20, 2010)

OGKush00 said:


> It depends on your grow style, if you are LST and what not, and how much space you have left in your tent. GWS is a Great yield... I usually wait until they are about 3 weeks or so before i introduce 1/4 the recommended nutes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 55 day or so flowering strain. I let it go for an extra week and a half so it would get that extra weight and that very unqiue taste that develops after an extra week of flowering time.


ok mate thats great im just goin to let them do there own thing tj be honest as this is only my 3rd grow any idea how tall they grow thanks


----------



## OGKush00 (Feb 20, 2010)

depends on how long you vege, also if you top, LST, supercrop, or anything else along those lines


----------



## 123petey999 (Feb 25, 2010)

OGKush00 said:


> depends on how long you vege, also if you top, LST, supercrop, or anything else along those lines


im just goin to let them grow bro and im guna veg for 4 to 6weeks. what was the smell like did it stink when u were growin? thanks


----------



## wild95cat (Feb 25, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> im just goin to let them grow bro and im guna veg for 4 to 6weeks. what was the smell like did it stink when u were growin? thanks


Whatchu THINK??? Hell yea it stinks! You a nube???

Nice grow man! I've got some Hindu Skunk Kush, Super Silver Haze and 707 Headband growin in my tent wit 600W hps. Been flowerin for 41 days.


----------



## OGKush00 (Mar 2, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> im just goin to let them grow bro and im guna veg for 4 to 6weeks. what was the smell like did it stink when u were growin? thanks


Of course there is a stench from growing nuggies in your home, but it was not bad enough where I had to get an air filter since I have it confined in an area of the house that noone but myself goes in. No neighbors have yet to complain about a certain stench so I think all is good, but if there is need for something I will do rosemans ona gel bucket.


----------



## Johnou833 (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks very nice, What was your yield?


----------



## OGKush00 (Jun 28, 2010)

got a little more than 2 oz's. vegging my next gws for a long time, want her to get big


----------



## Safeguy (Aug 3, 2010)

Great grow Kushy, 1 question pal, wat was ur dry yield per plant??? my own are on day 44 today, Itchin to pull lol.


----------



## klondike419 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow great white looks amazing with only a 400?? i have same light and ive been looking for this strain do u think nirvana seeds is the way to go or tga


----------



## Weedler (Mar 25, 2011)

I have GWS going right now she is a beast! 2 weeks into flower +/-


----------

